# Is it possible for nipple cracks to become permanent?



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I'm afraid that's what's happening to mine. On the right side, it's healed up - no redness, no bleeding, nothing that looks raw. Just healthy-looking skin. But instead of a hole at the tip of my nipple, I now have a 1 cm-long slit that goes off to one side. I don't spray milk forward anymore, it goes out the side. It's really annoying and I wish it would heal, but I'm afraid it may be permanent now. Anyone have experience with this?

The left side still has a scab, but I'm afraid it may be healing into permanency as well.


----------



## Chiroalltheway (Aug 18, 2007)

You're bfing your 7/30/07 baby, right? (or both?) my nipples bled and scabbed, too. i had a lot of trouble with that with my ds2, b/c he ate so often and sucked so hard. (i was like his human pacifier.) i definitely have permanent cracks on my nipples, although i have never thought anything about it. i'm not sure if maybe yours is really bad or if i just simply haven't noticed mine. i literally lifted up my shirt when i read your post to see if i had any. haha. anyway, if you do have cracks like mine, i don't think it's a big deal. i'm also still bfing (ds2 is 6 mos.) maybe they'll go away when we wean??? i'm sure i had them with ds1 as well, but i didn't notice them then nor did i notice whether they were ther once he was weaned or not. anyway, yours might be permanent, but i really don't think it's a big deal. if this is about your 7/30/07 baby, though, and your left side still has a scab, that might be an issue. have you seen a LC?


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Yes, it's about the little one. My 2.5yo has been weaned since 9 months as we had worse problems with him. I guess it's not terrible if the cracks are permanent, but it's kind of annoying. I tried to do that thing where I squirted milk up his nose to clear his sinuses, and it splattered all over his face!









I've seen several LCs and gone through all kinds of problems (including nipple shields, a week of EP'ing, and two weeks of supplementing), so right now it's just a little scab that's left and I'm not worried. It's much better than it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't know if you will develop a permanent crack but I don't have cracks and can't shoot straight. It always shoots several streams all over the place. And no two shootings are the same. I never imagined I'd know this information, much less share it.









ETA: And I'm glad to hear it's going more smoothly for you


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clarinet* 
I don't know if you will develop a permanent crack but I don't have cracks and can't shoot straight. It always shoots several streams all over the place. And no two shootings are the same. I never imagined I'd know this information, much less share it.









Well, there's "little streams in several directions" and then there's "it all sprays sideways through a big crack in the side," which is kind of weird.


----------



## Chiroalltheway (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey, as long as your baby is happy and getting the milk he wants and that is good for him







Funny story about trying to clean out his sinuses!! haha


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, but on a more serious note, I wonder if permanent damage will make it that much harder to breastfeed the next one. It's hard enough dealing with them being flat. (Although who knows ... maybe it'll make it EASIER. )


----------



## Chiroalltheway (Aug 18, 2007)

HMMM, hadn't thought of that. really, though, i know i cracked and bled with ds1, and have had a great/easy time with ds2. i also cracked and bled with ds2, and it was so painful, but i have so much more milk this time around, b/c i'm feeding him on demand, EBF for even longer than with ds1, and i pump a lot if i ever feel like i have enough after he's eaten. i think it's kind of like a fresh start when you have a new baby anyway. the breastmilk should heal the nipple enough so there's not any permanent damage. i'm no expert, but it makes sense in my head


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I cracked and bled when I nursed DD but it did heal ...


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

It's possible - after all it's a cut with scar tissue so the skin wouldn't probably go back to the way it was and some of those holes might get a little "crooked".

As long as you're not finding that it's getting backed up and you've resolve the trouble that caused the cracking in the first place, I'd probably chalk it up to the surprises of motherhood. They could improve in time - or not, but I don't think there's much to change it.

Good luck,

Michelle


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

I had some really bad cracks when my ds was a newborn. The worst one healed into a crack. But I just looked and now over a year later the crack was filler in and is just a line (like a scar). I am still bfing so I guess it slowly filled in on its own after time.


----------

